# Best interior detailer



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

What's the best dash/interior detailer that isn't a cheap greasy look, but acts like a kind of anti dust/static product 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Adams interior detailer or autofinesse spritz


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i use AF spritz and find this is brilliant for a nice OEM look, as you said i also hate the cheap gloss looking stuff on my dash


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

As above Auto Finesse Spritz is great and smells divine. I usually seal my interior with Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash and then weekly I use Spritz just to refresh the interior and clean any light dust that accumulated.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

+4 for AF Spritz, I think it's great also as a bonus it offers some UV protection.. not that we get much sun here in Belfast lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Adams interior detailer is good but I prefer ODK cabin now.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I love 50 Cal interior Dressing. Smells really nice and leaves a nice finish


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

50cal is what i use, lovely finish and smell


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Chemical Guys Inner Clean*

Chemical Guys Inner Clean is worth a look.

Cleans and protects interior surfaces with an OEM non shiny look.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Bit different but Mitchell And King treat is amazing, such a good finish!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams total interior detailer
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...ioning/products/adams-total-interior-detailer
leaves a nice matte finish and is anti static


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

+5 for Spritz.....it's the smell!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I love autobrites pink sheen. Spritz not bad but I like pinksheen more.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I use gtechniq Matt dash on the cars and cg slick dressing on the van both good however the cg needs wiping quickly or it goes shiny


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Poor boys natural look interior dressing. Smells like marzipan and is applied by wax applicator or something like then buffed with microfibre.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish is a very decent interior dressing :thumb:

Dilute to suit


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Whats the Adams one smell like?

I've used Spritz for ages but I hate cinnamon wuuurp!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

ODK cabin is my vote.
My use of it is here. 
About 14.30 in should show you the finish


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Whats the Adams one smell like?
> 
> I've used Spritz for ages but I hate cinnamon wuuurp!


 Hi adams smells like baby powder.It leaves a nice satin finish both this and odk leave a much nicer finish than spritz imo


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Is the odk a quick detailer as in spray on wipe off? Or a dressing?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Is the odk a quick detailer as in spray on wipe off? Or a dressing?


It is a spray on and wipe off mate, has an anti static additive to help reduce dust build up too.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Think I'll try odk cabin next for work, running low on perl so time for a change.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

another vote for odk
got Entourage with a wax s*** on my paint excellent on the dash lol

not tried cabin yet, still have lots left of the above :thumb:


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

I've been using Koch Chemie which is absolutely brilliant and far better than the Auto Finesse stuff and similar.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

At risk of sounding like they sponsor me....Wowos interior finsher is bloody good. Spray on, wipe off. Non sticky, non glossy, just makes your interior plastics look as good as they ever did. Works wonders in my Insignia. Smells oood too.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> At risk of sounding like they sponsor me....Wowos interior finsher is bloody good. Spray on, wipe off. Non sticky, non glossy, just makes your interior plastics look as good as they ever did. Works wonders in my Insignia. Smells oood too.


And today's review has been brought to you by Ben_Wowo. Lol

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol, am here absolutely laughing myself to bits at that Niall.

Brilliant.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> Lol, am here absolutely laughing myself to bits at that Niall.
> 
> Brilliant.


 👍

Sent from my D6603


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Always used Meguiars, never had a problem with it and isn't greasy at all.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is un interior detailer what is the difference between apc and upholstery cleaner and interior detail


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Hi adams smells like baby powder.It leaves a nice satin finish both this and odk leave a much nicer finish than spritz imo


is the finish with cabin darker than adams or about the same mate? does cabin last a good while before it wears off?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> is the finish with cabin darker than adams or about the same mate? does cabin last a good while before it wears off?


 hi it's darker and a bit more shiny.But not like a fake shiny look,both brilliant the adams is more natural look.The odk smells so good,next day the cranberry lime scent lingers in the car.3 weeks had mine on and it's brilliant at holding dust off


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I used to use meguires quick interior detailed but I now use ODK mainly because of the smell, but it also leaves a nice finish too


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Good old Finish Kare #108 is still doing a grand job for me. Darkens and leaves a light satin sheen, and is anti static :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> hi it's darker and a bit more shiny.But not like a fake shiny look,both brilliant the adams is more natural look.The odk smells so good,next day the cranberry lime scent lingers in the car.3 weeks had mine on and it's brilliant at holding dust off


thanx mate, how about wowo's have you tried that?


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Another vote for Mitchell and King treat
todds


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

+1 for odk cabin. 
Carpro is good as well.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

M&K Treat after I have used up my Werkstat Prot which I consider the best but now discontinued.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Another one here for ODK cabin :thumb:


----------



## ghalacli (Oct 29, 2016)

Auto finesse spritz, has an amazing finish.


Tapatalk Pro kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------

